# Building a light dj bike



## trump (Dec 12, 2006)

Im planning on building a light as possible with a reasonalbe budget dirt jump bike. Now, any suggestions on either frame fork or wheelset? 


Frame: im looking into a specialized p-series frame. but anything else alloy? no cro mo 


Wheel set : havent decided between 24" and 26" yet so your thoughts on that...? plus a light wheelset to use? 


Fork: possiblly a dual air pike, or a argyle solo air, or possibly something fox...but no marzocchi...too heavy. 



And suggestions please? or links to a decent DJ bike? 

ps its gunna be single speed


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Pick two of the following 3 please: Light, Cheap, Strong.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cr-mo frames can be just as light as aluminum ones, and have a much better ride feel IMO. The P. series frame is pretty heavy as far as I know.

As for the wheelset, if you really want light, go for those:
Your choice of hubs
DT Swiss 14/15g Spokes
Mavic EX721
Mind you that limits you to 26'' wheels. Another option would the the Pimp Lite from atomlab which can come in a 24'' version.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

bitterrider said:


> Pick two of the following 3 please: Light, Cheap, Strong.


nono, youve got it all wrong...:nono: its: expensive strong light...choose any two


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

trump said:


> anything but alloy? cro mo yo.


now you've got it, brilliant!


----------



## trump (Dec 12, 2006)

Yea fair enough...light and strong....with strenght being slightly more of a priority.

Anyways frame...i guess i could go cro-mo, blkmarkt mob?

fork....pike, argyle, vanilla?

wheelset....something mavic on xtr hubs?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Try nemesis project also. Take a look at tonic fab maybe?


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

The black market riot is pretty sweet. I saw one at rays on sat and it took everything in my power to not pull the 375 out my wallet and buy it. It was the raw steel i think i creamed myself.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Giant STP is light. 

Mavic 721s fo sho.


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Why do you want it to be so light?


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

how about cranks?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> nono, youve got it all wrong...:nono: its: expensive strong light...choose any two


wrong.. cheap ,light, strong is correct...


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

damn well **** that


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Saints would be my bet for light and pretty damn strong. Holzfellers would be on top of my lists. Satori seems to dig wombolts a lot too.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

in responce to iron1, simple, no one wants a heavy bike, you want it to be lighter (of course without sacrificing too much strength). Lighter is just easier to flick, hop, etc. 

Now for my suggestions. 
aluminum bar- alot of people would want cromo, but its heavy. and ur looking for light. so i suggest black market bada bing bars. i hear they're light. then pair it with a 25.4 stem, like the blk mrkt underboss. 

rims/wheels- like snaky said, pimplites, also what i think would be best. build with torque nipples. or just buy complete wheels. are you building it with 24"s? That would also increase strength and decrease weight. 

fork- your rite about marz djs. heavy. manitou gold label is fairly light. another good one would be a nemesis tuned marz z.1. i think lighter than the gold label. look into them, and talk to brad (evil4BC) to know more about them. its more expensive than a gold label, but u were also suggesting pikes and argyles, so it may fit your budget. 

brakes- disc or v, but whatever you decide, it would be lighter to go back only.

cranks- deity are light. i suggest going with a bmx style crank. this will alow you to use bmx sprockets(as long as you are indeed using singlespeed (lighter)). because with bmx sprockets you can go microdrive (save weight) with sizes like 28t. 

seat- light one like odyssey senior, shadow slim. or go with a macneil post/seat combo. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

profiles with Ti spindle for cranks..

i 2nd the blackmarket stem.. 190g!!

one thing people forget about and no one has listed is tires/tubes,, no DH tubes, standard tubes or even lightweight tubes. most guys run high pressure, so pinch flats are only a problem if you case a landing hard. check the weight on tires. some DJ type tires are over 800g, you could easily save 1/2lb just in tire choice. seats are a big deal too,, guys drop dough on high end parts then throw a lazy boy recliner on there for a seat.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

iron1 said:


> Why do you want it to be so light?


:skep: you have a fetish for fat chicks?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=235640


----------



## trump (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks cummings that was very usefull....any more ideas youve got i would apreciate it alot.?

Now frame, what would you suggest, say if i did go 24 or if i did go 26? 

and fork would i get a 24 specific fork...nah stick with the gold labels prob...I can get them through work really cheap.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

theres only one 24 specific suspension fork the marz d street. its basically a boat anchor. stick with the gold label. decide what kind of riding your going to be doing so you dont piss away money like i did. im going on my 4th bike in about 2 years and its a 24". i keep selling and buying. now i think I finally have what im looking for. probably could have a grand if I knew what i wanted.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> profiles with Ti spindle for cranks.


Just for the record, ti spindle saves about 1/4 pound over cromo.


----------



## trump (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks cummings that was very usefull....any more ideas youve got i would apreciate it alot.?

Now frame, what would you suggest, say if i did go 24 or if i did go 26? 

and fork would i get a 24 specific fork...nah stick with the gold labels prob...I can get them through work really cheap


Yea im gunna be using it for mainly dj with a bit of park riding very little though. Ah i might go for a bit heavier back wheel cos im mainly buying this fork dialling my tailwhips/bar spins on.

I have a 06 P3 now but i was stupid enough to order a short one which i cant tailwhip or barrspin on it


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

bitterrider said:


> The black market riot...


Really nice frame.. the MOB is about a half a pound lighter but costs another two bills. Also the MOB is made in USA (Riot made in Taiwan).

No complaints on build quality of the Riot though, very well designed, well built frame...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

AW_ said:


> Just for the record, ti spindle saves about 1/4 pound over cromo.


its not the most bang for the buck, your right. but you cant go wrong with profiles. wombolts maybe, but you dont have the bling factor that Ti offers


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> its not the most bang for the buck, your right. but you cant go wrong with profiles. wombolts maybe, but you dont have the bling factor that Ti offers


Oh I wasn't saying that. I just wanted to put an actual number on it, in case anyone was wondering the exact weight difference. I couldn't find a precise weight difference listed anywhere on the interweb until I had one of each and put them on my scale. I recently swapped a 5 3/4" cromo spindle to a 6" ti and it dropped 110grams.


----------



## trump (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks for the ideas guys. Yea im looking at a tonic fall guy frame but im trying to get hold of them to see if there is a New Zealand importer. 

Yea i think i will go 24" as its mainly for me toget tailwhips and barspins dialled on. I have the money and the time plus i work at a bike shop so remember im getting everything for w/s price. 

So far im thinking 

Frame: tonic fab-24" p-series-26" 

Fork: gold label, pike dual air, arglye. No nothing marzocchi...cants stand them so sticky... 

brakes : saint rear. 

cranks : Profile with a micro drive set up alought i need to know a good ratio??????????? 

Wheelset : atomlab pimp lites 24" or duno for 26" mavics on a xtr hub??
_________________


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

micro drive:

26" 25/26f -12r to start..

24" 25/26 - 11r to start..

last i heard, there werent any tonic frames available until next production run... maybe a molly or nemesis?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

trump said:


> thanks for the ideas guys. Yea im looking at a tonic fall guy frame but im trying to get hold of them to see if there is a New Zealand importer.
> 
> Yea i think i will go 24" as its mainly for me toget tailwhips and barspins dialled on. I have the money and the time plus i work at a bike shop so remember im getting everything for w/s price.
> 
> ...


They have an importer, it's sometimes called the postal service, sometimes it's called fedex... etc.

A fall guy is a 24'' only frame. and as far as strength of the pimp lite goes, you need not worry, those things are tough as hell. I ride one of mine on the back wheel with all spokes loose to no avail, it's still true.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

trump said:


> thanks for the ideas guys. Yea im looking at a tonic fall guy frame but im trying to get hold of them to see if there is a New Zealand importer.
> 
> Yea i think i will go 24" as its mainly for me toget tailwhips and barspins dialled on. I have the money and the time plus i work at a bike shop so remember im getting everything for w/s price.
> 
> ...


Saint brakes won't work on a Fallguy.

Marzocchi's aren't that bad. If you're looking to ride a pillow on your street bike, go ahead, your choice.

fiddy's got a good example of gear ratios.


----------



## trump (Dec 12, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> They have an importer, it's sometimes called the postal service, sometimes it's called fedex... etc.


I work at a bike shop so i dont want to pay shipping and handling let alone retail price.


----------



## trump (Dec 12, 2006)

Yea im lookin into an 07 atomlab trail pimp frame. What do you rekon about those?


----------



## trump (Dec 12, 2006)

Ive had a look around and im pretty keen on a transition trail or park. What do you rekon about those?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

trump said:


> Ive had a look around and im pretty keen on a transition trail or park. What do you rekon about those?


The Trail or Park is a nice ride. A lot of people love that thing... but, it's not one of the lighter frames out there. I think it's over 6 lbs, right? The trailpimp might not be a bad choice. 5 lbs is pretty light. And I haven't seen many (any) of them around, so it'd be different, which is good.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

cant go wrong with the ToP.. kick as bike for the money. id be keeping mine if I wasnt a compulsive new toy whore.


----------

